# The Chronicles of Mouse and Chalk



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, hi everyone!

I must say, never ever had a blog anywhere before...so not really sure where to start with this! But I wanted a place to post some cute pictures of my bunnies, Mouse and Chalk, and wasn't really sure where to put them!

A little introduction first. They are 16 week old crossbreeds, and they are house bunnies. Originally when we got them they were going to be outdoor buns, but would have to stay indoors for their first winter. So we got a 3 storey wooden hutch, and put it in our living room, as a 'temporary measure'! Within about a week of having them, we decided that there was no way we could put them outside, as we just want to be able to watch them all the time, so now they are permenant indoor buns. 

Anyway, after a few weeks of the hutch and woodshavings EVERYWHERE (I know they're bad for rabbits but couldn't find a suitablealternative at the time) and feeling bad that they didn't have enough space, we decided to custom-build them their own cage. So after much searching, we tracked down some wire storage grids and built them a MASSIVE 3-storey cage. Pics will be posted when it's clean enough to be seen!

They were spayed the other day, and apart from a little blip yesterday requiring some medication to get Chalk's gut going again, they seem to be recovering well...

Here are some pics!

This was taken a few days after we got them, when they were 8 weeks old:






Chalk getting up to mischief on our sofa...




And Mouse having a little nibble on some wicker...




So that's it! My first instalment on a blog...ever! I have just taken some extremely cute pictures of them both, so will upload a couple shortly...


Ps, sorry if these come out really big... I had some problems whereby I resized the pictures, then in the preview screen they came out big anyway... will try and fix for my next post!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 20, 2007)

I love their names, and it totally suits them too! They are adorable. Mouse hasa pair of longears there... I think he might be a good sized bunny when he grows up. 

Cute pictures!! Definately put more up! And welcome to the world of bunny slavery.


Nadia


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Nadia!

Yeah, we've noticed that her ears seem to be growing faster than the rest of her! We did worry for a time that she might turn out to be a Flemmish... lol! :?

More cute pictures are on their way...soon as i work out how to not make them so big!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

So! Here are the pictures, as promised.

They were sleeping on the top floor of their cage today (they have hidey holes and tunnels but they just love to sleep at the top!), and I noticed they'd moved, to sleep like this:











At first I thought that Chalk had just squashed Mouse to groom her or something, but they stayed like that for a good 20mins or so, when Mouse tried to move, dragging Chalk with her!:biggrin2:

This is Chalk popping up on the back of the sofa to say hi earlier:








And finally, here are pictures of their 'NIC' cage. I finished the 2 floors at the weekend, but our DIY shop cut the hardboard and linoleum the wrong sizes! :tantrum:So what we have on them at the moment is temporary, as it's too small. We had quite a few grids left over after, so I made a kind of stand for the bags of hay and litter, as the cheeky little buns like to chew holes in the bag and eat the hay through it!






And here's a little Mouse sat inside eating!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a great space and such lucky beautiful buns! Thx for the pics. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks!

No, it's definately us who are the lucky ones! Idon't know how we ever managed without them lol! *soppy moment over*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I know what you mean. I LUV my Buns! :biggrin2:We can be as sappy as we like!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

It's great isn't it?! That's why I love this site, much as my friends think they're cute etc, they don't really understand/care when I talk about them much...so now I can just go here and talk about them instead!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup...I don't think anyone understands but my Mama...:biggrin2:She talks about her dogs and i talk about my rabbits. 

I love getting on here hearing the stories, seeing the pics and just sharing with people.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

These two are so darned cute together...

Peg


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I think that the reason I've never had a blog anywhere before is sorted- I'm RUBBISH at keeping up with these things!

I have no real excuse except that Christmas and New Year etc was busier than I thought!

We went away Boxing Day to my partner's (Steve) mum's house, leaving my mum to come round and look after Mouse and Chalk. I wrote up a 4 page guide on what to feed them, how to clean them out, things to look out for, signs that they may be ill, etc etc, and we were only away for 36 hours!:shock: We were halfway up the motorway atone point whenI wanted toturn round and come back to look after them!(it's about a 5 hour drive to Middlesborough)Nevertheless she took care of them well, and even my Dad (who was horrified when we said we'd got rabbits and vowed that he'd never look after them while we were away) came round and fed them once! 

So after all that was out of the way, Chalk then started sportingquite a badlimp in one of her back paws... :foreheadsmack:

I didn't post in the infirmary as we managed to get her into the vets straightaway. Might have been a bit hasty but it was the Friday before New Year's and I knew they'd be shut for the next 4 days, so better safe than sorry! Thankfully with a few doses of Metacam and a few days rest she recovered well- the vet said that he could only think it was a soft tissue injury, since no signs of broken bones etc and her spay wound was fine. PHEW!

Since then, we've been trying to make progress in litter training them- it got a bit ridiculous with the wee on the floor of their cage! We seemed to have made progress now, I thoroughly scrubbed the floor of their cage (they've never gone on the upper levels) with vinegar and their litter trays with the rabbit safe cage cleaner. Swept up the hay/wee/poo mess and put it in their litter tray and mixed it about a bit.Added hay at one end. Next day, no wee! :bunnydance: (Quite a few poo's though- they seem to do half of them in the box and half out!) Left the litter as it was, to keep the smell in, scrubbed the floor again.

Next day, NO WEE! :woohoo

The next day, it was my partner's turn to clean them out (he never does it quite right- and if I tell him he just gets the hump about me criticisng- MEN!), and thought he'd changed the litter, but he hadn't- next day I saw that they'd been digging the litter out and weeing over the edge of the tray. Changed litter, repeated scrubbing and NO WEE SINCE! That was on Friday!

So we've still got a way to go with the litter training as they poo on the floor quite a bit, but they seem to be weeing in the litter tray pretty consistently now. If they never stop the poo on the floor it wont be a major problem, as it's easily picked up, but would look neater when guests arrive, LOL! 

Ok, I think that's about it for now, sorry this is a bit boring with all the writing and no pics, but I don't know how to upload them into a link without Steve doing it for me- and he's asleep! onder:Will be back tomorrow with some cute pictures- promise!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

Chalk is just so cute! Well, so is Mouse..... I just love them!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww thanks! I'll tell them how popular they are, although they might see it as licence to cause more mischief...?!

I can't believe how cute they are at times, I'll nudge Steve when we're sitting on the sofa and say 'Looook! Sooooo cute!' And it'll just be Mouse eating some hay, or Chalk lying down, and I think that Steve's just gonna say 'yeah, what's so special about that though?', but he always says 'Awww! So cute!'


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, last night I promised pictures, and now here they are! So recent, they were taken earlier today...

Here's Chalk with their new favourite toy- a cardboard box!






Mouse- NOT eating the cow broom, of course 






Mouse again 'My ears were just too heavy- I had to lie down!'








Also, here is another picture of their cage, now that the permanent flooring is down 






We got new flooring for the shelvescut out of hardboard, cut to the right size this time! I then covered it with self adhesive lino tiles, cut to size. They love colder smoother surfaces so they're very happy with it! We've tried to put towels and cushions in there before and they get thrown out in disgust! :disgust:

Here's a close up, spot the bunnies if you can! Chalk is easy, but can you see Mouse?






More pics to follow shortly- real cute ones I promise, and you can see how much Mouse has grown :scared:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is another pic, of them with their other favourite new toy. It's a close up of Mouse, so she looks bigger anyway, but look how much bigger she is compared to Mouse! And they're only just under 5 months old! We're quite worried about how big she might turn out to be lol! :scared:











There you go! 

Jen xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, it's been quite a week here in our house. Both bunny-wise and otherwise! 

Steve's had a horrible cold, and been feeling very sorry for himself (being a man, he think's he's dying lol! :rollseyes), and I've been feeling particularly under the weather too. I have a balance disorder called Labyrinthitis (no, I didn't make it up, honest!) and have been off work since July 2007 (barely still employed, expecting to be sacked any day now!). I basically get very dizzy spells, nausea, 'room spinning' and I fall over a LOT! This is the main reason we got Mouse and Chalk in the first place actually, as I would be home during the day at least for a little while to look out for them and let them out to play etc, and alsothey keep me company and relieve the boredom of having nothing to do and feeling rubbish all the time. They've cheered me up no end since we've had them and I hardly notice being bored anymore (sadly I still notice being ill though lol)!

But anyway, enough of the history, I'll get on with the recent news...

If you haven't seen the thread over in the main forum, we adopted2 rabbits this week, Barney and Snowy! You can read the thread, and the story behind us adopting them here (oooh, first time I've done one of those links!).

They seem to be settling in great, apart from the problem we've been having with Snowy having a LOT of excess cecals. She did a few more earlier today, so we're keeping a close eye on her. They didn't come out of their cage at all yesterday, apart from to have a little sniff around the door. But today, they suddenly got up and started running around the room! They were playing in the cardboard box, sniffing about, flopping on the floor together, and generally having a nice time. Obviously Mouse and Chalk were shut in their cage during this!

The set up we've got seems to be ok at the moment. Our downstairs is basically one long room, with a long narrow living room leading into a dining area, with the kitchen in the same room off to the right (kind of a backwards 'r' shape). Mouse and Chalks's cage is near the front window in the living room, and next to it we have the massive TV unit, bookcase etc. Barney and Snowy's cage is at the entrance to the dining room, the only place we could fit it in- we've had to move the table up against the patio doors-! So yesterday we put long strips of hardboard up against the entrance of the dining room, propped up by a table, and Mouse and Chalk could run around the whole living room. They sniffed the 'blockade' a bit but otherwise didn't seem too bothered. Barney and Snowy's cage was open so they could run around the dining room and kitchen if they wanted.

Today, as they were all asleep the cage doors were shut, and we took the blockade down (it's not easy stepping over it when you have no balance!), and opened Barney and Snowy's cage. They ran around the living room for a bit, and we moved the blockade up to the edge of Mouse and Chalk's cage, so they couldn't sniff each other through the bars too much. When Barney and Snowy went back in to sleep, we move the blockade BACK down the other end of the room and let Mouse and Chalk out! They played about ok, until they got to where Barney and Snowy had been playing, where they chased each other back to their cage Once they got in there though, they snuggled up together and were fine...

I'm not sure if it's because it's the first time they've been around a male bunny that they fight near them, or because Snowy hasn't been spayed, or just because there's new bunnies on the scene and they don't like it? 

I don't exactly know how we're gonna go about introducing them to each other- I think we may leave it a few days or so until they're settled in, and try, but if it goes badly, wait until Snowy has been spayed (in the next few weeks or so) to try again. In an ideal world, the dream scenario would be all 4 buns bonded and able to live together happily ever after in one massive NIC cage :?, but I know that in reality that's either impossible or some way off! If we can't get to that, I'd like to get to the stage where they can play in the same room together under supervision and not fight etc. :?Not sure if that'll happen either! I'm quite worried about Mouse and Chalk fighting, but it doesn't seem to be anything too serious so far... 

We've also noticed that Chalk has the beginnings of a sore hock on her back foot so have been keepinga close eye on her. I've put carpet tiles down in their cage and will get some fleece to cable tie to the shelves on the reccomendation of Bo B Bunny, thanks! 

YIKES! What a week! :shock:

Gotta get some pics of Barney and Snowy to put up soon.... watch this space!:bunnydance:

*Edited to correct a typo!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I've got lots of pics to put up, but I can't figure out how to do it properly so will have to wait until Steve gets in from work to put them up There are some cute ones though, promise! 

Everything has been going nicely here so far, Snowy and Chalk had an 'accidental' meeting whereby Chalk breached the barrier and they sniffed each other a bit, but at least there was no scrapping! We've decided that we probably will try and bond them all together- when 'SnowBarn' (as we affectionately like to call them) have settled in a bit more we'll introduce them all and see how it goes. Problem is we're running out of neutral territory to do it in- Chalk has now 'claimed' most of the upstairs as her own! :?We might do it on our bed with some towels down...

Kind of annoyed that I can't put pictures up, my blog seems to be mostly writing so far- I might try and have a go on my own! :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

I love Mouse and Chalk, they are just so cute. really like their set up too . 

Hmmm, waiting patiently for pics of Barney and Snowy 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2008)

Aww thanks Jan, phew, it's nice to know people are reading this lol, and it's not just me rambling to myself! 

They really are so cute, I don't think the pictures do them justice! Pics of 'SnowBarn' are currently being uploaded as we speak :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2008)

Right, some pics as promised!

Firstly, a few of Chalk (Mouse has been very elusive recently!)

'WHAT?! There's other BUNNIES over there! Traitor!'






'Whaddya mean, you can see me? I'm in the...oh, wait I'm not in the tunnel!'




Chalk discovering the mess that Mouse had made on returning from her play time:








And now some of our newest additions, Snowy and Barney 

Barney, sleeping somewhere other than the litterbox :shock:











And some more material for the 'Washer Bunnies' thread :biggrin2:











Cutey pie Barn-barn! :hearts
















And one of Snowy, unaware that a guarding Chalk is right behind her!






*Edit* I don't know why they're so small, sorry!:?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

Your blog is soooo cute! I love all of your bunnies. Chalk has the most amazing coloring. Keep the pics coming!

:inlove:


----------



## mezeta (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh wow! I am so in love with Mouse and Chalk, their names really suit them. What gorgeous little babies :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

The photos are perfect size. Maybe your screen is set smaller?

I think my daughter is going to bunny nap chalk and barney..... I'm taking Snowy and Mouse...... 

Guess you gotta get new bunnies!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> The photos are perfect size. Maybe your screen is set smaller?
> 
> I think my daughter is going to bunny nap chalk and barney..... I'm taking Snowy and Mouse......
> 
> Guess you gotta get new bunnies!!!


It's not that they're too small, just that they're smaller than the others, even though Steve *said* he uploaded them the same size...:rollseyes
:shock2:No no no no no, NO! Mind you, it's a looong way over here so I guess it would show some dedication if you were to make that trip! But still, no! 

New bunnies you say? Hmmm....interesting idea! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2008)

There was a bit of a scuffle this morning :shock:

I cleaned out Mouse and Chalk (I hadn't come downstairs early enough for them and they'd trashed their cage) and put the blockade up their end and let Barney and Snowy out to play. Then, I moved it a little bit to get something, and forgot to put it back...

Turned round, and Mouse and Chalk had hopped over the barrier! Snowy, being blind and not quite sure what was going on began fighting with Chalk. I separated them but not before some big clumps of white fur had flown across the room. I'm not sure whose it was at they're both white, lol! Snowy then had a little scuffle with Mouse who just ran away. 

:grumpy:

Chalk had a bit of a limp when she went back into the cage, but she seems fine now. Her and Mouse didn't chase each other this time either, they just snuggled up and groomed each other for ages.... Snowy seems fine...

DOH! This does not bode well for their first introduction! Well, I think that was it, so it doesn't bode well for the second introduction... I feel really bad about letting them get to Snowy, it's hardly a good start to the bonding process!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, and does anyone know how I can get the link to my blog in my avatar profile thingy? Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## mezeta (Jan 28, 2008)

December 3rd was last time you put pics up!!!! I demand more Mouse, Chalk, Barny and Snowy pics NOW!!


----------



## mezeta (Jan 28, 2008)

Errr nope that was the date you joined :foreheadsmack:I'm still demanding more pics of the cuteness though so get snap happy madam lol 

Amy xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2008)

*mezeta wrote: *


> Errr nope that was the date you joined :foreheadsmack:I'm still demanding more pics of the cuteness though so get snap happy madam lol
> 
> Amy xx


Haha! Well I guess that's me told, LOL! I've got more pics,ready togo,but need Steve to turn them into links for me to post them ( I can manage the odd one using imageshack but anymore just frustrates me!), but he's gone to bed! At 2am aswell, how rude lol! I'll get them up tomorrow! 

Btw, sorry I didn't see this earlier, my email notifications haven't been working for some reason so didn't know I had a reply!

This update is gonna have to be pictureless again, sorry guys! 

We had to take Chalk to the vet today. I mentioned in my last post that her and Snowy had a scuffle, and she had a bit of a limp for a minute or 2, but seemed fine after that. I checked her all over too and couldn't find anything wrong. Well, the other day, I saw her grooming her shoulder, and she'd pushed the fur out of the way, and from where I was sat, I could see a big cut It didn't seem big or deep, but she wouldn't let me get too close to it to see properly. We bathed it in warm water, and she's been fine all weekend, eating, toileting and hopping about without a problem, but me being the paranoid bunny mum that I am, was worried about it getting infected and/or turning into an abcess etc. I felt soooooo bad for missing it...:sad:

So we took her in today, and the vet couldn't see it too well either, so he shaved her fur off in that area Poor Chalk- her spay area has barely grown back and now she has another bald patch! He found a loose lump of dead skin that was covering the wounda bit, which he removed as it was stopping the wound from healing. It's not deep, just a bit wide, and looks very clean, so no risk of it being infected. He gave us something to clean the wound with (Hibiscrub?), and an antibiotic cream, Fucidin to put on it twice daily, and reckons it should heal up withina week or so. I also asked about her sore hock since we were in there, and he had a look, and it's doing LOADS better than the other week- almost completely healed! So he just said to keep an eye on it for now...

Also, I asked about Snowy's soft poo- we didnt take her in the end as the episodes have died down again, and I'm sure that it's just the rubbish pellets they're on at the moment. The vet reckoned that as she's eating, drinking, and everything else is ok, that it was probably down to the food and switching to a higher fibre pellet should sort it. Oxbow Bunny Basics T is arriving tomorrow, YAY! 

Other bit of news- I have a cuddly rabbit! I thought that none of our buns were particularly cuddly, until the other night! We cleaned ot Barney's scent glands (YUCK!) by holding him on his back, and afterwards, I turned him back over and held him for a bit to calm him down. He was wrapped up in a blanket, so I sat on the sofa with him on my lap to see what he would do. Well, I couldn't believe my eyes, because he laid down on my lap and WENT TO SLEEP!!!!!! :biggrin2:He saton my lap for about an hour in total, and was asleep for about 20mins! The rest of the time he was just sniffing round, and snuggling, plus a bit of digging on the towel. I put him back down eventually because I thought he might be missing Snowy. 

I've got lots of pics of that, plus many more, and I promise I'll put them up tomorrow! 



P.S, I asked this before, but does anyone know how I get the link to my blog in my avatar? And also, is it at all possible to change the name of my blog, now I have 2 more buns, or do I have to start a new one? The name I'm thinking of is 'Team Mouse and Chalk VS Team SnowBarn' and the sub heading would be 'The ultimate bunny blog!' 

Unless anyone has any other suggestions that is...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2008)

Awww, poor Chalk. Still, it sounds like it is a clean wound. Don't worry about not seeing it - it's very easy to miss some wounds.

Barney sounds like he is going to be such a sweetheart (have you recovered from the scent glands smell yet ?)

Waiting (not so) patiently for new pics 

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pictures, beautiful bunnies! What a great set up you have for them too.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, Trailsend! 

Jan, I've just about recovered lol, but we have to do Snowy's tomorrow! :shock:

Chalk's wound is healing up nicely, the cream and wash is working really well. Plus. she's been soooo good while we've been cleaning it up, bless her. I was worried it'd really sting her, but she's barely flinched at all...

Pics are on their way, don't panic! Just waiting for the slow boyfriend to help me with them... :waiting:

I'd better take some more in the meantime! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Your bunnies are SO cute and I loved reading about them. Are Mouse and Chalk sisters? I love Mouse's big ears and I want to bunnynap Barney and Snowy! Snowy really should be mine ya know, she puts the Snowy in SnowyShiloh! I'm sorry to hear that Chalk got an owie. And my favorite picture is Mouse with the broom, she looks so guilty! Rory was eating our broom the other day too :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 9, 2008)

***Lazy blog update alert!***

Ihad a bonding session earlier, and posted the story and pics in the main forum. I then thought it would make an excellent blog entry, so I dida bit of a copy and paste...

:embarrassed:

So here it is! You can also read the original thread here ...



So, I got the idea this afternoon, I was lying on my front near Barney and Snowy's cage, petting them. The barrier was up at Mouse and Chalk's end of the cage, so SnowBarn could run around if they wanted to.

Well, I felt a little bun climb up on my back, it was Chalk- she'd hopped over the barrier! She popped her head round the door of the cage- sort of nodded at SnowBarn, then scrabbled off. This got me thinking...were they ready to be introduced?

So we put lots of old towels all over the bed, I made some snacks of carrot, apple, rocket and corriander, and some hay. I got a spare towel, a spray bottle of water and my camera at the ready. 

We put SnowBarn in their carrier and left it on the bedroom floor, went down and got Chalk and Mouse and put them on the bed. Then we got Snowy and Barney out and put them on the bed too...

At first, Chalk binkied over Snowy and Barney a lot, which confused poor blind Snowy, so that ended up in a bit of a chase round. Barney tried to sniff at Mouse and nibble her backside so she THUMPED away... Chalk then jumped down from the bed and back downstairs, so Steve went to fetch her...

They chased each other round a bit, and Mouse somehow lost a bit of fur, as a result of Snowy getting confused and lashing out as Mouse bounded past her. Then Mouse and Chalk just sat at opposite ends of the bed looking terrified, whilst Barney and Snowy laid in the middle, eating the food and hay! 

Barney kept going up to either Mouse or Chalk, in a perfectly friendly way, trying to sniff them. But each time they would THUMP! and hop away- Mouse even made a kind of honking noise a few times.

Eventually, Chalk and Barney were sat near each other, and (I'm not sure if I should have interfered like this, but I figured we had nothing to lose!) I petted them both on the head for a while to calm them down. They started eating hay sat really close to each other, and then Barney got closer, they rubbed noses, and groomed each others heads! Then they sat snuggled up for a few minutes. 

Barney tried the same thing with Mouse, and she stopped the thumping, but was still scared and kept hopping away. 

Chalk eventually stopped having the dominancy wars with Snowy and they groomed each other a bit. Chalk thought it was too much thouh when both Snowy and Barney tried to groom her at once... 

Mouse and Snowy sniffed each other a bit, but Mouse would always get scared and move away. I think that her quick movements confused Snowy, as she can't see, because she tried to chase after her a few times...

Eventually we put them all back downstairs, as I think we weren't going to progress much further today. All in all though the session lasted around 1 1/2 hours! I spent the whole time kneeling on the floor with my head resting on the bed, and they all kept hopping over for kisses and noserubs...

Here are the pictures!







'Woah, woah, WOAH MUMMY!! There's a big bunny here!!!'





Mouse: 'THUMP! Well, I did warn you... THUMP!'






'If I can't see them, they can't see me. That's how it works, right?'






Chalk: 'Do you think we should jump to safety?' Mouse: 'Yeah, I think it's worth the risk!'






'Protect meeeeeeeeee!'






Chalk: 'Ohhh, ok then, kiss me if you must....'






'Hmmmm, mummy was right, you are very lovely, soft and cuddly after all!'






'I don't care how much Chalk loves him now, I'm not kissing Barney! He's a smelly boy!'






Snowy: 'Watch out Chalk, he's my man, and he's back where he belongs now- with me!'






'Somebody peed on this? That's disgusting!'






We might try and do another session tomorrow if Steve has time. I think that overall it went quite well. It certainly could have gone alot worse!

If anyone has any suggestions on how to help the bonding along, feel free to send em my way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 10, 2008)

Look at those gorgeous babies ALL TOGETHER :shock:!!

Things really seem to be going great. You were brave putting them on your bed , though - there could have been a huge poo and pee fest .

Keep the pics coming 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Jan! 

Do you know, I was really shocked- there wasn't a SINGLE poo in sight! :shock:A few of the towels got peed on though, but I think that was bound to happen since they were up there for an hour and a half, and the towels were doubled up to protect our sheets! 

We tried another session today, in the run in the garden but it didn't go so well. Chalk got on ok with Barney and Snowy, but Mouse is still just terrified of them! She hopped around a lot, and got chased, which ended up in her getting a little scratch on her back. She literally lept up into my arms and cuddled into me for ages after, poor thing! We've put some of the cream we used for Chalk's cut on it, but it doesn't look at all deep, and other than getting Chalk to groom it for her, she seems fine now. My poor Mouseickle! 

I think we may try another session tomorrow, on the bed again, it's easier to control that way- you can reach them if you need to grab a bun quickly! The reason we used the bed in the first place is because there are no other neutral territories left in the house- Chalk has claimed everywhere, including the bathroom! She runs upstairs and sleeps in the bathroom by the radiator if she gets the chance, bless her!

Got some pictures of the buns outside in their new run today and Friday, that I'll upload either in a bit or tomorrow sometime! It'll be later tomorrow though, as I have a load of appointments tomorrow, including dressing my wound at the doctors, and then I have to go to the hospital for an MRI scan in the afternoon- which is not fun- I've had them before and they make me so dizzy that the room spins up and down, instead of side to side! :shock:And given that the room is already spinning from side to side at the moment, I dread to think how I'll feel tomorrow! :?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2008)

Such bee..yoo..tee..ful bunnies!!!!! I especially like the picture with you (i think it's you ) in the background.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Mouse: 'THUMP! Well, I did warn you... THUMP!'



Slavetoabunny, did you mean this one?! If so, that's Steve, my partner in the background! 

Thanks though! They're all so cute together....

I was out having my scan earlier and on my way home Steve rang to tell me that Chalk had jumped out of her cage, jumped over the barrier, ran down the living room into Barney and Snowy's cage, where Snowy was sleeping on the floor. She jumped ONTO Snowy, woke her up, then ran all the way back up the living room and tried to jump over the barrier, but missed and jumped into it! LOL! We just have the craziest rabbits ever! 

Another bunny milestone too- we picked Mouse up to clean her scratch (which is looking loads better) and put some cream on it, and we also managed to turn her over on her back- and she stayed still with Steve holding her, so I could clean her scent glands! We managed to clean Chalk's last night too! They were a bit gunky, but not too smelly luckily, so it wasn't too bad on my poor nose! 

I'm gonna work on uploading the outdoors picsin a bit, gotta have a lie down first though- the scan has left everything spinning in all different directions... :?


----------

